# Diezel Einstein opinions?



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 12, 2008)

Well im sick of the ENGL fireball i have and its time to look for a new amp. Ive been kicking around a few different options. Im thinking between a Invader 100, VHT Sig:X, Diezel VH4, but i have some interest in a Einstein. I think i just wanna hear some opinions from people who own one or have spent some time with one. If its a fairly comparable tone to the VH4 that would save me a good deal of cash. Is it a good amp or should i spend the extra cash for something else like the VH4 or Invader?


----------



## petereanima (Oct 13, 2008)

you can pretty nail the VH4 lead tone with the Einstein too, with Channel 1, Mode 3. the VH4 is a LOT tighter, but its also a lot tighter than almost every other amp (also tighter than the Herbert).

Einstein had the nicest cleans of all Diezels imho, as it almost sounded a little chorus-like.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 13, 2008)

Hairychris yas an einstein and absolutely loves it, I'm sure he'll chime in some point... 

The VH4 is a very tight amp, but also a bit picky with cabs, rear loaded v30's seemed to sound the nicest with it, it's also very very similar the the VHT UL, except with a bit more of a marshall-esque voicing (in therms of that raw feel) than the UL. It's a nice amp, 4 channels that all sound cool. 

If you are thinking about a VH4, then consider the VHT UL as well, as they are in the same range, or slightly cheaper and killer amps (especially as you're looking at the Sig:X)

If you are soick of the ENGL, then maybe try an invader out before buying it, as it may be the ENGL preamp sound that you're not digging as most manufacturers have a common kind of sound that their amps make, so you may just find that you're fed up with the ENGL sound as well.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 13, 2008)

Its not that im sick of the ENGL sound its more that i want more options from it. The fireball is kinda a one trick pony and doesn't leave much for options. I want a amp that i can get multiple tones out of. Just this last week i traded my Mesa cab off for a Orange and it actually made a drastic improvement but still looking for something more. Also like James mentioned about trying before i buy i really cant. I live in a small enough town where all i can try is Mesa, Marshall and Peavey. Im basicaly going off your opinions and recommendations.


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 13, 2008)

What sort of tones are you going for? At minimum I could tell you if the Invader can do the tones, just so you at least can rule out/keep it on your list?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 13, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Its not that im sick of the ENGL sound its more that i want more options from it.



Same situation for me, so I'll say with certainty that you won't be dissapointed with the Invader.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 13, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> What sort of tones are you going for? At minimum I could tell you if the Invader can do the tones, just so you at least can rule out/keep it on your list?



Well i guess i play alot of different styles. A few bands for example to get a good idea would be from Korn to Slipknot to In Flames to maybe SRV or John Mayer. I play a little of almost everything so i need some more options than the Fireball can offer me. I honestly think its gonna be between the Invader and Einstein. I was also thinking about trying a Orange Thunderverb since i can try them out here locally.


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 13, 2008)

The Invader definitely does the In Flames thing, I personally think the 3rd channel on it was made for Melodic Death Metal. As for bluesy stuff? Channel 1 in the hi gain mode, adds a bit of bite to it, or channel 2 without the hi gain mode.

As for Korn and Slipknot? Not 100&#37; sure, I can't see why it wouldn't, but they don't appeal to me so I've never tried 

Simply put, the Invader is versatile as hell, but not to the point of jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok im pretty sure its between the Invader 100, Diezel VH4 and Einstein. Seriously though if the Einstein can come even close to the VH4 tones for about a grand less that would be fantastic. I really dont care about the MIDI and all that stuff so thats not a big deal.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 13, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Ok im pretty sure its between the Invader 100, Diezel VH4 and Einstein. Seriously though if the Einstein can come even close to the VH4 tones for about a grand less that would be fantastic. I really dont care about the MIDI and all that stuff so thats not a big deal.



if you can afford a VH4 than i imagine you could DEFINTELY afford an ENGL SE and that thing i believe covers the invader tones and much more and has versatility coming out the wazoo


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> if you can afford a VH4 than i imagine you could DEFINTELY afford an ENGL SE and that thing i believe covers the invader tones and much more and has versatility coming out the wazoo



Personally I think the SE is nowhere near as good as the Invader, its like an Invader if they put a compressor on in the loop constantly.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually, I also wouldn't discount the Sig_X, apparently there's country guys using them, and a lot of other people for a mass of different styles including funk etc, plus it seems to get more and more rave reviews, moreso than the ultralead, probably as you can control how tight you want the amp apparently.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 14, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> if you can afford a VH4 than i imagine you could DEFINTELY afford an ENGL SE and that thing i believe covers the invader tones and much more and has versatility coming out the wazoo



No. The SE is a great amp, but it's got a very, very modern tone through and through, and doesn't really lend itself to the low gain sounds that the Invader does. The Invader is just far more versatile, there's a lot more vintage sounds you can get from it, it's a lot more open and organic sounding to boot, where the SE is just ultra modern, tight and focused sounding.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah i have absolutely no interest in the SE. The only ENGL i will consider is the Invader 100 but im strongly leaning towards a Diezel. I also haven't put much thought into any of the VHT's either. Is the UL as versatile as say a Invader or VH4 as far as cleans and the softer blues/rock stuff? I fully aware that its a gain monster so metal is no problem but its the other stuff im curious about.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 15, 2008)

to fill your gas, maybe the coolest Einstein-youtube vid ever:


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> if you can afford a VH4 than i imagine you could DEFINTELY afford an ENGL SE and that thing i believe covers the invader tones and much more and has versatility coming out the wazoo



Have you played both amps?  I've owned both of them and I have to say your statement in my experience is false. The Invader, IMO, is a much move versatile amp overall and the SE cannot cover all the tones of the Invader. The SE has a bunch of bells and whistles that aren't really needed such as the tube driver which I found pretty worthless FWIW. 

Mike, just get the Invader and be done with it!  You'll thank me later.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 15, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah i have absolutely no interest in the SE. The only ENGL i will consider is the Invader 100 but im strongly leaning towards a Diezel. I also haven't put much thought into any of the VHT's either. Is the UL as versatile as say a Invader or VH4 as far as cleans and the softer blues/rock stuff? I fully aware that its a gain monster so metal is no problem but its the other stuff im curious about.


UL will handle cleans no problem, it's also a really really nice clean channel, the Sg_X has a nice clean as well apparently, well, if there's country players using it, then it has to have a nice clean really doesn't it!

The gain on the UL has a floating gain stage, there are toggle switches on the front which switch it in and out, ie, you can have the monster gain, or you can leave it out. The rythm channel also has a switchable boost on top of that, so that you can really switch between crunch and distortion within that channel.

The clean channel has a boost as well, which will take it from clean into, well, boosted clean. Not used it much though, but in combination with an OD pedal you really can get a hell of a lot of colouring out of the amp.

But basically, you can get any range of gain out of this thing.

But, I'd definately consider the Sig_X as that thing apparently just has really cool options in sofar as "colouring" the gain as well as the level thereof. 

But, beware, these rants come from a converted VHT fanboy 

Still, the VH4 is really close in sound to the VHT UL, just with a more raw and marshall-esque tinge to it, basically, I stopped gassing for the VH4 when i played one and realised the similarity. Out of either, I'd be hard pressed to choose, but for me personally, the VHT edges it for my personal taste.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2008)

petereanima said:


> to fill your gas, maybe the coolest Einstein-youtube vid ever:



I have to disagree. THIS is the coolest Einstein clip ever:



_EDIT: Okay... okay... it has everything to do with the Blackmachine._


----------



## hairychris (Oct 15, 2008)

Okey Dokey... I have an Einie as 7DT says, and my bandmate has an Invader 150 so we kind of do a regular Diezel/Engl comparison...

Invader - loads of options, 4 channels (clean, mid, 2x high gain), midi, the whole works. Great pre-amp IMO, although can easily crank out too much low end & go flubbery. Still, it's definitely got the EL34 thing going on and is muscley as anything. Not sure if the 100 has the same preamp, if it has then you can go a lot worse. Kind of similar in a lot of ways then my old Mesa Recto in a BIG sounding way although the voicing is very different. 

Einstein - stripped 2 channel (ch2 has 3 modes), no midi, very few options, but sounds great whatever you EQ it to. There's a mod that makes the 3 modes footswitchable which is handy.

The Einstein is not as tight as the VH4, and is voiced somewhere between that amp and the Herbert. I can get a very convincing VH4 CH3 sound from ch2 mode 3, with the lead channel being more liquid. Overall tone is most definitely Marshall++. It definitely has *the* Diezel tone and is not a cheap amp even though it's a lot less cash then the other Diezels. It likes the tubescreamer too...

You can't go wrong with either amp. The Invader has a load of different switchable options, the Einstein has, well, none. I'm a Luddite that likes to be able to plug in & sound cool without worrying about settings - I only want to use the volume, that's it. My bandmate likes fiddling with his amp & the Invader fits that mentality fine. 

EDIT: I haven't got a Diezel cab yet...  Can't afford it!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 15, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Have you played both amps?  I've owned both of them and I have to say your statement in my experience is false. The Invader, IMO, is a much move versatile amp overall and the SE cannot cover all the tones of the Invader. The SE has a bunch of bells and whistles that aren't really needed such as the tube driver which I found pretty worthless FWIW.
> 
> Mike, just get the Invader and be done with it!  You'll thank me later.



 I knew you would chime in with that sooner or later.  Im basically just trying to gather as many opinions as i possibly can since i cant try any of these amps before i buy them. Unlike my last amp purchase im gonna do my homework and listen to people's opinions cause i wanna be happy with this amp. I might even listen to you this time Matt


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2008)

Best way, just watch a load of videos, listen to a load of sound clips. The bit that swayed me on VHT was listening to the sig_x and deliverance clips on their site, made me pull the trigger, although strangely i went for the UL as there was one on the bay. Before that i was looking at SE's and mesa's and everything. Also listen to sounds other people get and loads of research. Works like a charm!


----------



## Scali (Oct 16, 2008)

Hum, I'd want to actually PLAY the amp myself.
Perhaps it's just me, but to me an amp is an extension of my guitar (and myself in a way). I can make a lot of amps *sound* pretty good, but there's only a handful that really give me the right kind of feedback on my playing, and really feel like an extension of the guitar.
I've become a Marshall-junkie... not because of the sound per se, but rather because of the amazing feel you get when playing the thing. But I had to learn to control the dynamics and tame it to get a great sound.
Thing is that I never liked crunch sounds, because they never felt right when I played. But on a Marshall, I love it. It feels so smooth and easy to play, I don't need a lot of gain and compression anymore.
There's no way I could tell that from a sound clip.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with that. I was convinced for the longest time that I wanted an ENGL, because that was the sound I always heard and thought..."wow". However, for some reason, in practice I've found the Vetta II to suit me more than anything else. If you're paying several thousand dollars I heartily recommend putting the travel in to try some stuff


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Well i guess i play alot of different styles. A few bands for example to get a good idea would be from Korn to Slipknot to In Flames to maybe SRV or John Mayer. I play a little of almost everything so i need some more options than the Fireball can offer me. I honestly think its gonna be between the Invader and Einstein. I was also thinking about trying a Orange Thunderverb since i can try them out here locally.




id like to recommend a VHT because the dry tone they produce is exactly what i look for in a rythm tone but id recommend trying one out before buying because its not like any other amp and might not be for everyone.

also the sig x is almost as diverse as a modeling amp seriously there are so many options on this thing its crazy


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2008)

Scali said:


> Hum, I'd want to actually PLAY the amp myself.
> Perhaps it's just me, but to me an amp is an extension of my guitar (and myself in a way). I can make a lot of amps *sound* pretty good, but there's only a handful that really give me the right kind of feedback on my playing, and really feel like an extension of the guitar.
> I've become a Marshall-junkie... not because of the sound per se, but rather because of the amazing feel you get when playing the thing. But I had to learn to control the dynamics and tame it to get a great sound.
> Thing is that I never liked crunch sounds, because they never felt right when I played. But on a Marshall, I love it. It feels so smooth and easy to play, I don't need a lot of gain and compression anymore.
> There's no way I could tell that from a sound clip.


Yep, you never can tell from a soundclip, and buying blind is pretty much a risk, but I am really really glad I did that, as I ended up with an amp which is amazing and better than i thought it would be. Sometimes a gamble pays off.

I still want another old marshall plexi 100w head though, that thing was truly truly glorious beyond belief (actually, my VHT reminds me of it quite a bit)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2008)

Nick said:


> id like to recommend a VHT because the dry tone they produce is exactly what i look for in a rythm tone but id recommend trying one out before buying because its not like any other amp and might not be for everyone.
> 
> also the sig x is almost as diverse as a moddeling amp seriously there are so many options on this thing its crazy


+1 VHT's are not for everyone, but are a very rewarding amp.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 16, 2008)

I've always wanted to try a VHT, but in Ireland, the likes of Mesa and Engl are absolute rarities, VHT are pretty much non-existant.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah i wish it was that easy for me to get out and try these amps but i dont live anywhere real close at all to a dealer for any of these amps im talking about. Thats why im putting alot of trust in what you guys say and recommend   No but really im not too worried about making the wrong decision. Between the three amps that im really deciding from, there really isn't a bad one and im almost 99&#37; sure i'll be happy with whatever one i choose.


----------



## Scali (Oct 17, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Between the three amps that im really deciding from, there really isn't a bad one and im almost 99% sure i'll be happy with whatever one i choose.


 
In that case, just pick the cheapest


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2008)

well if you want a tight dry sound that cuts like nothing you have heard before get a vht!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 20, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I've always wanted to try a VHT, but in Ireland, the likes of Mesa and Engl are absolute rarities, VHT are pretty much non-existant.


Same here, I've actually not seen anyone else with one almost ever


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2008)

again, same here ive never seen anyone in glasgow gig with a vht. I do know a guy who owns that beast of a preamp they do but he is a recording engineer/live sound guy and doesnt gig anymore.


----------



## Fiz (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm actually -really- torn between the Invader and Einstein as well. Tested them both, loved them both.

I currently have a JVM410H but I came to realize that it's not really the amp for me. Everything sounds good on it, really. Especially the cleans and hi gains. But they're not quite good enough.. so, I went and travelled a bit testing amps and now I can't decide which to buy. I ruled out VHT Sig X, it seemed.. way too dry for my liking. I'm not a huge Mesa fan. Their sound is a bit too common these days.

I've been tweaking my sounds a lot, but I do realize now that with my old Orange Rocker 30 I was so much happier than I've ever been with the JVM because it's simple, the EQ-less clean channel just made me appreciate the sound more and so on. So simplicity would score some points for the Einie. But on the other hand, Invader is a bit more.. well, everything. Except sound 

Anyways, here's a link to my band's myspace page: www.myspace.com/waitfortheredskies

If anyone can put in an honest opinion which amp would serve the music better (and why), I'd really appreciate it since I -honestly- can't decide. I love them both. 

As a note, the demo's been recorded using a 5150 and a Vox AC30 for the cleans.


----------

